# Wayne Larrivee is a boob.



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Forgive the rant here but I'm bored and I just want to sound off on this guy. He has to be the worst basketball play-by-play guy I've ever heard. He pronounces names wrong, misuses common basketball terms, constantly makes the wrong call and on top of that is just plain annoying. If I hear "Buggy whip!" or "Winning by the slimmest of margins." one more time, I might have a stroke.

What makes this worse is Tom Dore is barely better but I'll save that for another time.

Is anyone else bothred by this or is it just me? Feel free to share your favorite Wayneisms here!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh my God! Check a couple of my comments during the game thread yesterday. I'm totally with you. That slimmest of margins thing makes me wish for no one point leads ever. 

Larrivee is constantly saying, "Foul called on Fizer, oh wait, no, it's Junk Yard Dog, or, umm, three second violation." It's annoying. He can't even just describe what is happening right in front of his face. I don't know what his deal is, but he's got to be the worst commentator in the history of basketball. It's clear this guy just got into it to be a broadcaster generally and doesn't really care about the sport. At least, that's the way it seems.

No more Wayne-isms!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

last night...

Gore-DON Giricek

isn't it

Gore-DONE Giricek

like just the normal name Gordon... like Tom Gordon... isn't that how it's supposed to be announced?

That bothered me last night... but maybe it is supposed to be pronounced Gor-DON

anyone know?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I like Neil Funk and his "Hinrich for three.....Ka-bewmp!"

Which one does, "Ring it up!"?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

My favorites are when he comments on Bulls players like:

"Fizer drives through the lane and gets fouled!"

(with Fizer sitting on the bench)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I'll second your motion with a "hell yeah",

I get the feeling Wayne doesn't watch basketball. I love when Larrivee makes a stupid statement and then asks Kerr to back him and Kerr just kinda' keeps quiet. An example would be during the Pacer's game when he made the statement "Kerr, don't you thin Gill is our best outside shooter on the floor (both KH and Craw were also on the court)." Only silence from Red Kerr....absolutely classic. 

Larrivee is square, boring, uniformed, and unprepared.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

last night I also think he called Linton Johnson "Ernie Johnson" or something like that


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Actually he called Eddie Robinson "Eddie Johnson". He said Eddie Johnson left with an injury.

He also credited Hinrich with things other guys were doing. Hinrich with the steal - that was taken by Fizer, etc.

I'm telling you - Fizer and Williams are gonna send Larivee into a tailspin of confusion. Thebald head, tall socks, headband and 6'9" is gonna kill him.

He's trying to make up terms like Chick Hearn did but, sadly, Chick Hearn is a better announcer now than Wayne is.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I want to add that I think we know why the Bulls don't draft foreign players. They can't even pronounce the easy anglo-american names. Pax probably almost drafted TJ Ford b/c he though Hinrich might be too tough on the guys but then he thought better of it. Turns out the name Hinrich is a real noodle scratcher.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Actually he called Eddie Robinson "Eddie Johnson". He said Eddie Johnson left with an injury.


that's right, that was it....



and yeah Fizer and Williams have very similar skin shade, same headband, same long socks.... even Dohr will have trouble with it.... im not even going to go with the problems that kerr will have :laugh:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I was going to post here in defense of Wayne, because actually I think he has a good tone as a broadcaster, and actually I've enjoyed hearing his calls over the years. Very few people call a better football game than Wayne Larivee... he can make a three yard run into the interior of the defensive line sound exciting...

Then I remembered that he does radio for the Green Bay packers now... so let the trash talking continue.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm sure I'm just nitpicking at this point but he always calls us Chicago instead of the Bulls. To me, that's a true sign he's out of touch. National announcers say Chicago but local announcers should call us the Bulls. That's annoying as hell. Oh, and by the way...

Wayne Larrivee is a boob.

Just wanted to say that again because it's fun. :grinning:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> Wayne Larrivee is a boob.
> 
> Just wanted to say that again because it's fun. :grinning:


If you are Terry Boers or Dan Bernstein I wouldn't be surprised at all... :yes:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Last week during a WGN game, Larrivee said, "there's a timeout on the field."

Wrong sport, ya stinkin' cheesehead!

:laugh:


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Thank god I'm not the only one completely annoyed by: 

"___ leads by the Slimmest of Margins."


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Props go to the San Antonio Spurs broadcast team, who seemed to know as much about the Bulls as the Bulls' announcers. Those guys really know their stuff.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Props go to the San Antonio Spurs broadcast team, who seemed to know as much about the Bulls as the Bulls' announcers. Those guys really know their stuff.


I've actually heard from someone else that they're really good so I want to check them out. I'll have to find somewhere with league pass and take a listen.

Listening to guys like Wayne and Tom Dore really makes me yearn for the days of Jim Durham. He's still my favorite play-by-play guy of all-time. Anyone know if he works for any specific team or if he only does national stuff?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The Nugz also have tandem who really know their stuff. Surpising considering the fact that Denver has been basketball Siberia for god knows how long.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Didn't Larrivee used to do Bears broadcasts... but sold out to do Packers' broadcasts as of a couple years ago?

Boob.:boxing:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Didn't Larrivee used to do Bears broadcasts... but sold out to do Packers' broadcasts as of a couple years ago?
> 
> Boob.:boxing:


That is correct. I believe virtually all of Wayne's career he was a football announcer -- and not a bad one, at that. He was also ok -- not great, not horrible, calling Cubs games. He definitely seems like a fish out of water calling basketball games.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wayne's Bio


And stop calling him a boob. I _like_ boobs.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Wayne's Bio
> 
> 
> And stop calling him a boob. I _like_ boobs.


Haha! Well said.

My favorite Wayne-ism from last night was when he referred to JYD as "Jamal Williams."


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh my god, did anyone else notice Tom Dore last night saying "Bulls winning by the slimmest of margins."? :laugh: What timing...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Larrivee has received numerous awards and accolades throughout his career. He is a five-time winner of the Silver Dome Award for Best Radio Football Play-by-Play from the Illinois Broadcasters Association, and he was named Illinois Sportscaster of the Year in 1997. *Larrivee has also received two Emmys for his work on the Chicago Bulls broadcasts.*


I guess the opinion is not universal.

Also, for the record, I like boobs, too.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Since this has been such a hot topic of discussion today, I thought I'd bump this old thread.

BOOB


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

"Like Stacy's mom, Kirk's got it going on." 

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> "Like Stacy's mom, Kirk's got it going on."
> 
> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


Oh yeah!!! :laugh: Wayne trying to be hip. Way to take a 2 year old song that was mildly popular and work it into your "material." I was wondering if anyone else caught that.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> "Like Stacy's mom, Kirk's got it going on."
> 
> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


That was the other one that was cracking me up last nite.

He's so hip.  

http://www.seeklyrics.com/lyrics/Fountains-Of-Wayne/Stacey-s-Mom.html

OMG the band name is "Fountains of Wayne"

Disturbing image.... fountains of wayne larrivee

wennington, kerr, larrivee and dorr... one night only.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!! :laugh: Wayne trying to be hip. Way to take a 2 year old song that was mildly popular and work it into your "material." I was wondering if anyone else caught that.



I also like Pike's new "nickname", "Pie". Real slick.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> That was the other one that was cracking me up last nite.
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> OMG the band name is "Fountains of Wayne"


:laugh: I had no idea that was the band's name. That is hilarious! I bet he found the song by doing a search for himself.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Since this has been such a hot topic of discussion today, I thought I'd bump this old thread.
> 
> BOOB


You bumped that thread like a wounded crane.


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Im not sure who it was that contradicted himself: first he said about the young foreign center on NJ that foreign players are not use to the physicalness of the NBA and later said that (nocioni) foreign players come to the NBA ready for physical play. :banghead:


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I know he doesn't do all the Bulls games but how can anyone misidentify players on the home team as consistently as he does. If the Bulls continue to improve then we should demand a professional announcer from WGN next year. Dump Wayne Larrivee , please


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well from this past year, and last night, from Kerr/Larrivee

David Robinson and the Spurs are going to be rumbling into the United Center on Monday Night.

Nocioni is like a wounded crane running down the court.

The ref is a phony.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

i hate his announcing. hate. hate. hate. hate. hate.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Boob. If he gets any more excited, he may start lactating.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

He just called Griffen a guy who was a "rookie free agent". :|


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> He just called Griffen a guy who was a "rookie free agent". :|


He somehow combined 2 parts of Griffin's NBA career into one.

"He barely makes the Bulls as a rookie free agent and is elected a team captain...what a story!"

:laugh: 

I for one was entertained.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> He somehow combined 2 parts of Griffin's NBA career into one.
> ...


and i'll bet poor red had no clue what was going on.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

I think the word we're looking for is 'dousche'.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> and i'll bet poor red had no clue what was going on.


Red was too busy repeatedly pronouncing "Dalembert" as "Dalumburt."

My favorite Wayne moment: calling John Salmons "Samuels."

All in all, another excruciating broadcast experience.

OT: does anyone know why League Pass doesn't broadcast commercials and halftime shows on WGN feeds--or any other NBA game that's broadcast over the air? During commercials they cut to an endless stream of NBA commercials and PSAs. 

"There wasn't a lot of basketball being played in Wales when I grew up."


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> i hate his announcing. hate. hate. hate. hate. hate.


don't be hatin'.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

You won't believe it, but I turned down the television and just watched them play tonight.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> "There wasn't a lot of basketball being played in Wales when I grew up."


"de-FENSE, de-FENSE"


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> OT: does anyone know why League Pass doesn't broadcast commercials and halftime shows on WGN feeds--or any other NBA game that's broadcast over the air? During commercials they cut to an endless stream of NBA commercials and PSAs.
> 
> "There wasn't a lot of basketball being played in Wales when I grew up."


Yes, nothing screams NBA quite like Catherine Zeta-Jones.

It also seems somewhat appropriate to have her name come up in a thread with the word "boob" in the title.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> "There wasn't a lot of basketball being played in Wales when I grew up."


I was subjecting one of my female roommates to the game. We both agree that the commercial by Catherine Zeta-Jones is a zelous lie. With her droning on about how she has come to love the game through her husband. . . you can just hear the family pit-fight over the remote. We spent a good portion of the third quarter rewriting the commercial script to mirror what she was actually thinking. I just want to make it clear that there are many die-hard women sports fans -- many who we're lucky to see frequent this board. But, Catherine Zeta-Jones is not one of them and that trailer is a hoax.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> You won't believe it, but I turned down the television and just watched them play tonight.


you missed one hell of a game thread, GB. way more entertaining than wayne or red


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> I was subjecting one of my female roommates to the game. We both agree that the commercial by Catherine Zeta-Jones is a zelous lie. With her droning on about how she has come to love the game through her husband. . . you can just hear the family pit-fight over the remote. We spent a good portion of the third quarter rewriting the commercial script to mirror what she was actually thinking. I just want to make it clear that there are many die-hard women sports fans -- many who we're lucky to see frequent this board. But, Catherine Zeta-Jones is not one of them and that trailer is a hoax.


:laugh: 

Some of her lines, especially the "like a dancer flying through the air" one, ring about as untrue as those offered up by Al Franken in the "Stuart Smalley" sketch on the episode of SNL that MJ hosted in the early 90s.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron Cey</b>!
> 
> 
> "de-FENSE, de-FENSE"



LMAO Oh man, I'm actually wishing I could watch (regular) commercials with that damn ad and the other repeats airing all the freakin time.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> You won't believe it, but I turned down the television and just watched them play tonight.


Turn down the tv, turn up the radio -- I'm now applying my Bears strategy to Bulls games. Larivee absolutely kills me. I can't handle "Captain Kirk" or "E.C." anymore...


Someone last night called Salmons "Salmonson", but I don't remember if it's when I was listening to the radio or tv.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

wo 4 pages ripping Larivee. Rightfully so, I think about 75% of the people on this board probably know more about ball than him, and on top of thta he is not entertaining in the least.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Tom Dore actually made me laugh a few games ago. When some Euro player on GS was chucking shots he said, in what sounded like a genuinly angry voice "will somebody tell him we need those backboards tomorrow?!"

Topic: Larivee is horrible. I'm done with "EC" and "Do" or "Giant Killer" for Duhon. What giants are being killed by Duhon? He scores about 2 ppg on jumpers. Are his passes killing opposing centers?


----------

